# Good screen protector?



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is the deal guys;I do a lot of Swyping, and a lot of times I Swype against the resistance of my phone's screen. I've resorted to applying powder do circumvent this. Does anyone know of a good screen protector that is smudge resistant and easy to Swype with?

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I love the anti fingerprint by steinhill. Really easy to swype with.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks! I'll fetch one right away!

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## zdroid (Jun 6, 2011)

I find that the anti-glare ones from verizon are really nice for swyping. Finger just glides on it like there was powder.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Any notice in reduction of screen quality?

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I've actually never used a screen protector and still have no scratches on my DX. Nothing like the soft touch of a bare....screen.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Me neither . That's the beauty of gorilla glass. I'm not getting one for protection though. I'm only getting it for Swyping purposes, as the bare screen has too strong a grip and resistance.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

By FAR the best, smoothest, clearest screen protector I've used (and I've tried alot) is Wrapsol. I bought mine at a VZW kiosk at the mall over 5 months ago and it still looks perfect. And always stays smooth. Was easy to install as well.


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

yearn said:


> By FAR the best, smoothest, clearest screen protector I've used (and I've tried alot) is Wrapsol. I bought mine at a VZW kiosk at the mall over 5 months ago and it still looks perfect. And always stays smooth. Was easy to install as well.


How is Swyping with it? Ever have any terrible with siding your finger?

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

JWellington said:


> How is Swyping with it? Ever have any terrible with siding your finger?
> 
> Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


None whatsoever. Like i said, ive tried tons a screen protectors and this is the only one ive ever really liked. The durable ones(Zagg, Ghost Armor, Best Skins Ever) all feel like rubber, kind of tacky and sticky and not very clear. the cheap plastic ones are smooth and clear but dont hold up. the Wrapsol seems like the best of both worlds to me. I wasnt real sure about it at first. the first day or two i thought it was going to be like the Zagg and Ghost Armor. but within 2 days it had cleared up and smoothed out, and it still looks just like it did when I put it on 5 months ago.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I guarantee that an otterbox screen protector is the best you will EVER use. Unfortunately you have to buy an otterbox to obtain one. However the screen protector applies smoothly, it almost feels like... there's a thin layer of dish soap on the screen? If that makes sense? And I believe it helps enhance the brightness of the screen as well. But that's only my opinion


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't use a screen protector, I just use the RainX treatment for car windshields.
Works great, the screen stays super shiny and sleek. Fingerprints can be wiped away with any soft fabric in far less wiping then usual.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

BrttWrd said:


> I guarantee that an otterbox screen protector is the best you will EVER use. Unfortunately you have to buy an otterbox to obtain one. However the screen protector applies smoothly, it almost feels like... there's a thin layer of dish soap on the screen? If that makes sense? And I believe it helps enhance the brightness of the screen as well. But that's only my opinion


I disagree, I've used both the otterbox ones & the anti fingerprint by steinheil. They're both great, but I like the steinheil better.


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

For swype you want the Steinheil Anti-fingerprint. This screen protector is anti-fingerprint by using a foggy type of texture so it will impact your clarity, but if you swype enough it's worth it. All the clear glass type screen protectors are going to be similair to the stock glass obviously. I have the Ultra-crystal by Steinheil and it feels like a freshly cleaned gorilla glass. ZAGG is the worst i've ever used, It has a rubber texture and it has are orange peel looking surface you can totally see at a slight angle.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

Steinheil crystal, the best in the biz. zero clarity or drag issues, nice and thick and does not scratch, 
Mine has been on since launch day for the droid x!


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Steinhell it is!!!! Got mine a few days ago....now to install....



BrentBlend said:


> I don't use a screen protector, I just use the RainX treatment for car windshields.
> Works great, the screen stays super shiny and sleek. Fingerprints can be wiped away with any soft fabric in far less wiping then usual.


RainX????????Seriously? How do you apply that? Any ill effects? How long does it last? What does it do exactly??????This is definitely creative.


----------



## Omega Blaze (Sep 3, 2011)

Ebay screen protector.

Put the shit on right, and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I've actually never used a screen protector and still have no scratches on my DX. Nothing like the soft touch of a bare....screen.


Amen brotha! The screen without one is the smoothest


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Amen brotha! The screen without one is the smoothest


I agree but I needed one for typing purposes. If you do prolonged Swyping, your fingers start to hurt. Interestingly though, I have been moving from tthe swype keyboard to the stock gingerbread keyboard.

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly, whichever screen protectors Verizon sells for ~$15, worked fine for me.

In fact, I recently pulled a "I'm hungover I can't think" move and left my phone on top of my car. Needless to say, after speeding off down the road I heard a bang then watched as my phone bounced off the ground, went right under the tire of the car behind me, then bounced some more. Went and grabbed it (phone, case, battery, and battery cover scattered about). Screen looked destroyed, pulled the protector off, not a single scratch. And other than the battery cover being tweaked, and a bunch of scratches in the metal, phone works like new. A testament to Moto build quality, and a simple screen protector.

(Wish I could have gotten some pictures, I was astonished. But.. the only camera I had on me was my phone, lol.)


----------

